# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Detyr kursi Menaxhim

## Angelino01

Pershendetje kush mund te me ndihmoj te beje nje detyr kursi ne Menaxhim
Duhet te mendojm per nje produkt ose nje sherbim imagjinar shum rendesi ka edhe menyra se si do ta prezantojm ate.
Faleminderit

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Shum pak sqarime ke dhen nga ajo qe kerkon, na jep me shum inaformata qa te eshte kerku pak me gjersisht per ta pasur me leht me te ndihmu.

----------


## Angelino01

Behte fjale per nje detyr kursi qe do te bejem ne klase edhe na duhet te mendojm per nje artikull ose sherbim edhe nga menyras se si do ta prezantojm ka shum rendesi.
Faleminderit

----------


## ^SHIU^

Kur themi me shume informacion dmth informacione te reja, jo te perserishes te njejten gje. Nejse nje produkt qe mund te perdoresh eshte Iphone G3 qe sapo doli ne treg. Dje ishte dita e pare dhe theu rekord ne shitje. Nese ben nje kerkim mund te gjesh shume informacione rreth ketij produkte dhe beje rreth saj. Psh; pse nje start kaq te sukseshem? si krahasohet me produktet e ngjashme te kompanive te tjera. Cili eshte projektimi i te ardhmes se ketij produkti etj. Shpresoj qe te jete sadopak per ndihme.

----------


## angelino

Nuk kam informacione te tjera besoj se mjaftojn ato qe te kam then.
Te falenderoj shum per pergjigjen e dhene nese di ku mund te gjeje edhe ndonje detyr kursi ne it te shikoj dicka.
Faleminderit per pergjigjen.

----------


## erioni_el

> Pershendetje kush mund te me ndihmoj te beje nje detyr kursi ne Menaxhim
> Duhet te mendojm per nje produkt ose nje sherbim imagjinar shum rendesi ka edhe menyra se si do ta prezantojm ate.
> Faleminderit



o shoku shoqe ca je ne radhe te pare  thuaj se  cfare lende ben manaxhim  biznesi . manaxhim. biznes nderkombetar.  ka shume lende manaxheriale  te cilat kane aspekte te ngjashme por nuk jane njesoj.te na thuash se cfare libri ke bere  mbase do te ndihmojme me shume

----------


## Angelino01

Jam shoku
Menaxhim biznesi.

----------


## Angelino01

Mendoni per nje produkt qe ekziston ne fantazine tuaj.Konsiderojeni veten sipermarres.Kerkoni te siguroni burimet financiare dhe te filloni biznesin.Per kete ju duhet nje plan biznesi...


Model plan biznesi


1.Permbajtja
•	Pershkruani shkurtimisht biznesin dhe qellimin e tij.
•	Si do te arrihet qellimi?
•	Permblidhni pikat e forta te biznesit dhe pse ai duhet te mbeshtetet?
•	Krahasoni biznesin me konkurentet.
•	Cilat do jene arritjet kryesore te biznesit?
•	Tregoni sasine e parave qe nevojiten dhe burimet e sigurimit te tyre.
2.Biznesi
•	Pershkruani qellimin dhe objektivat e biznesit.
•	Shpjegoni formen ligjore te biznesit dhe pse e keni zgjedhur kete forme.
•	Shpjegoni kush eshte pronari\pronaret.
•	Realizoni analizen SWOT (cilat jane anet e dobeta dhe te forta te biznesit tuaj dhe si mund te ndikoje ambjenti i jashtem negativisht dhe pozitivisht).
•	Si eshte ne krahasim me konkurentet.
3.Produkti\sherbimi
•	Pershkruani cfare po shitni.
•	Shpjegoni pse konsumatori do bleje produktin\sherbimin.
4.Tregu
•	Tregoni kush do jete tregu i synuar.
•	Vleresoni kerkesen e tregut ne afatshkurte dhe afatgjate.
5.Plani marketing

Paraqet objektivat e marketingut (perfitueshmeria,rritja e shitjeve,diversifikimi,permiresimi ne pjesen e tregut).

5.1.Produkti
•	Jepni karakteristikat e produktit dhe cfare e dallon nga poduktet e ngjashme\alternative.
•	A do te hidhni ne treg nje sasi produkti per te testuar tregun apo jo?
5.2.Vendi
•	Pershkruani vendndodhjen e biznesit.
•	Shpjegoni pse e keni zgjedhur ate vend.
•	A eshte lehtesisht i arritshem dhe a jep imazhin e duhur per biznesin tuaj?
•	Si do transportohet produkti tek pikat e shitjes?
5.3.Cmimi
•	Tregoni si vendoset per cmimin,psh keni perdorur nje strategji diferencimi (cilesi dhe sherbim) apo strategji lidershipi mbi koston (cmimi).
5.4.Promocioni
•	Si do te hyni ne treg dhe ti tregoni konsumatoreve qe ekzistoni?
•	Shpjegoni si do e promovoni ate qe kerkoni te shisni (psh reklama,posta direkte,reklamim dere me dere,broshurat e fletushkat etj.)
6.Menaxhimi dhe organizimi
•	Shpjegoni per njerezit qe jane te perfshire ne biznes.
•	tregoni aftesite qe kerkohen psh aftesi teknike (eksperience ne shitje),vlera personale (entuziazem,aftesi per te punuar nen presion),edukim,trainim.
•	Si do te menaxhohen dobesite e biznesit?Si mund te mesohet nga te tjeret?
•	Jepni nje strukture organizative te biznesit tuaj.
7.Financa
•	Objektivi i kesaj pjese te plan biznesit eshte per te treguar qe biznesi do te arrije dy kerkesa kyce financiare:
     - do gjeneroje fitim
     - do gjeneroje cash te mjaftueshem per te paguar furnitoret,stafin
       etj.

Pergatitni nje buxhet dhe pasqyre te ardhurash ( fitim\humbje ).

----------


## elijsa

po mire mo keshtu do manaxhosh ndonje kompani me vone ti duke pyetur ne forum?

----------


## Angelino01

Po keshtu menaxhohet more
Perse te maresh mendime eshte keqe?

----------


## Angelino01

Askush nuk mundet me na ndimu?????

----------


## **Angel**

Me fal qe po te pyes, por Menaxhimi biznesit a behet ne vit te pare???
Cne te kerkojne edhe pasqyren e te ardhurave. Pastaj edhe sikur te shkosh ne ndonje firm prodhimi se sa i kane te ardhurat nuk ta thote asnje firm.

----------

